
The first two statements of your BASH script should be - mooreds
https://ashishb.net/all/the-first-two-statements-of-your-bash-script-should-be/
======
jjgreen

      #!/bin/sh
      # don't need bash for this

~~~
linsomniac

      /bin/dash: 2: set: Illegal option -o pipefail

------
gjvc
Space between "#!" and the path lets the text breathe :-)

    
    
        #! /usr/bin/env bash
        set -euo pipefail

------
linsomniac
A couple years ago I switched to doing "set -eu" in all my shell scripts and
have been quite happy with it. While developing the script I'll also often add
"set -xv" for debugging.

